# ML 12/29 - What the F*&%



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets see. Spilled gulp juice all over the boat. Broke a push pole holder off running though boat wakes at WOT. Pole bounced out and snapped off the rear one. Live well pump is still leaking in to the bilge (I tried to fix it :-[ ). Theres more but I will stop there. Morning fishing was a cluster f&*k. There were people everywhere. I came in to Gaines from the south east with the light wind and sun at my back only to find a half dozen boats in there. Needless to say the fish were not around. Got buzzed of course. (why do people run down the middle of the flat when the channel is a couple hundred yards away?)

Lunch at JB's made things better. Good to see everyone. Especially Tojo who was putting on a fishing clinic on the docks ;D. Everyone agreed that there was a lot of folks out today so I decided after lunch I would hit a couple of spots that were off the beaten path. Both spots were holding fish. (Sorry Phishphood :'( ) Here is the big daddy. 27" on the button and released where he was found because I needed some good karma [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Apparently my fishing clinic paid off  Good job finding the fish you were in the minority from what I could tell today. It was good seeing everyone...right up to the point where the tequila came out


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice.. definitely great weather for fishing yesterday.

It was glass calm over here on this coast.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice fish Tom. The reds definitely got their revenge on me yesterday. I'm sure it won't be the last skunk I bring home. Lunch was very good, so not a total loss.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear all that tom, that's a nice redfish though


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

well at least ya didnt get skunked. take a day off and rehab the boat and go give um heck again this week.

AC


----------

